# Am I the only one not seeing the 'this thread has been viewed by' list?



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 14, 2010)

Well?


----------



## .... (Dec 14, 2010)

...it disappeared.


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2010)

No, it's happening to me right now. }:| It's aggravating since I don't know who else is veiwing the thread.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 14, 2010)

I noticed that too.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 14, 2010)

Same thing here. 0-0

Must be related to the errors.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 14, 2010)

Hazarding a guess: Butterfree turned the option off. I've read somewhere before that that feature can be a memory hog, so she may be experimenting with ways to alleviate server stress.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think Butterchuru might have switched it off at some point and forgotten to switch it back on or whatever.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I switched it off in the hope of it helping with the 500 errors.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 14, 2010)

Can we find a way to turn on the "seeing right now" without the "has seen?" Methinks the latter should be where most of the stress comes.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 14, 2010)

The "seeing right now" is especially warned as being server-intensive in the admin CP. :/


----------



## Superbird (Dec 14, 2010)

Hm. I didn't even notice.


----------

